# Palmerston Fort, Portsmouth



## Chopper (Nov 14, 2013)

After getting caught by secca and thrown out of the first explore of the day, we headed over to this fort I'd heard of. Not knowing what to expect, I was amazed! I cannot wait to go back here! Unfortunately, we only managed to spend about 2 minutes inside as we triggered the alarms 

This fort was built in about 1870 to keep those pesky French off our shores  In 1956 the Coast Defence was abolished, and the fort was handed over to the Ministry of Public Buildings and Works to be used as a plumbing workshop and store. In 1995 it was finally abandoned.

in 2012, it was bought by Sir Robert McAlpine, with plans to develop the site into luxury housing. However, I doubt this will happen. It needs an awful lot of restoration work. As you can see, the thing is held together with masses of scaffold! Maintenance bills must be enormous; it is right on the sea front after all. Best of luck to them though. I'd rather see it used than abused.





































One last shaky picture before we scarpered





Thanks for looking!


----------



## Chopper (Nov 14, 2013)

A couple of these photo's aren't mine, they were taken by my mate at the same time.


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 14, 2013)

Interesting site, and pretty good photos considering you had to mad dash round in 2 minutes


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 15, 2013)

In view of the time you had thats a great collection of images.


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 15, 2013)

Amazing!!!


----------



## smiler (Nov 15, 2013)

Lovely, Thanks


----------



## outkast (Nov 16, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Gilkicker


----------



## Chopper (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys


----------

